# Angled Smith Machine Squatting Technique?



## eblander (May 21, 2005)

*Angled Smith Machine Squatting*

My new gym does not have a squat rack but does have a smith machine with a 7 degree angle. The instructor told me that squatting while standing in the direction so that your shoulders move backword as you stand up is better for the knees (than setting yourself under the bar in the opposite direction) since your knees do not move forward as you stand. 

It seems to me that standing in the opposite direction (i.e. shoulders move forward as you stand) more closely mimics the natural movement of the squat. I've seen people squatting, though not many, in both directions.

Can someone please describe the correct technique for performing squats on these types of smith machines?


----------



## gr81 (May 21, 2005)

> Can someone please describe the correct technique for performing squats on these types of smith machines?



never ever squat on a smith machine, period. You need to join a gym that has a squat rack or power rack. There is no correct technique b/c its impossible to mimic the correct squat technique in a smith rack.


----------



## vegman (May 21, 2005)

What kind of gym is that? no squat rack? that's no gym. tell them that they need to supply a squat rack.

Oh, and as far as your question, I don't know because I don't ever use the smith for squats


----------

